# Best hog attractant?



## red neck richie (Dec 6, 2016)

Taking suggestions on the best bait to lure in hogs? I need some sausage!


----------



## catch22 (Dec 6, 2016)

Corn 

Some people pour beer over the corn and let it "sour" and then put it out


----------



## riverbank (Dec 7, 2016)

We had the best of luck with the grape koolaid , the already sweet kind in the jar with the screw off lid. Just poured it over a pile of corn. It's more of a scent thing. Once they found the corn we'd not use anything but straight corn. Also other hog scent. I have a bunch of pigs (domestic) , I don't know how far you are from royston, but come get you some dirt from there bedding area. We've got several sows in heat right now to.


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll agree with soured corn and add peanut butter to the discussion. On places where I've hunted and peanut butter was used in bulk, the hogs would walk right by corn to get at the peanut butter. 

Good luck with stocking the freezer!


----------



## One banger (Dec 7, 2016)

Fish


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 7, 2016)

Soured corn is easy. 5 gal bucket filled with warm water, packet of Baker's yeast, corn, and packet or two of cherry Kool aid. Put the lid on, but leave it cracked to vent. Takes longer to ferment good in cool weather, so set it inside. Let it sit a week or two. The wind will carry that sweet, fruity, bread like scent a long, long ways. It actually smells really good in my opinion. In this cool weather Id let it sit a couple weeks. Spread it out when baiting so hogs don't eat it all in a hurry, or maybe use half a bucket one night and the other half the next night or two. Hogs will straight tear up a place looking for that stuff.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 8, 2016)

The best..... A sow in heat. 

Second best..... Corn!


----------



## riverbank (Dec 8, 2016)

If you want to keep them from eating it all in one visit , either pour out a boat load of it , or dig you a post hole and fill it up. Make them have to work for it. They'll leave some there but not forget about it and come back for more.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 8, 2016)

Parts of all from above!

I dig two holes about 10 yards apart with post hole diggers. At least two feet deep, deeper if the ground is not rock hard.
I fill hole almost full of corn, add 4lb bag of sugar, a 19 oz pack of Koolaid, Grape or Strawberry, two packs of yeast and 12 ozs of cheap beer. Fill the hole up with water and Stir it with a stick.
They will come to them holes for the next six months.
I dug holes at midday one and went back to camp and cooled off for an hour and walked back in to hunt a stand over the holes and six pigs were already there and I was able to shoot one.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 8, 2016)

I forgot to mention that about the post hole diggers. That is a great tactic. They will dig and dig in those holes. I learned my lesson years ago when I first started trapping and hunting hogs. I poured out a 40 lb bag I had gotten from the feed store, and the next day I went to check the site, and it was GONE! I mean I couldn't find a kernel. I learned my lesson that day! It's also hard to beat one of those cheap little $40.00 feeders you can hang. Feeders will keep them coming back and corn or sweet feed both work just fine. I like to get them coming in for five or six nights straight before I shoot them up. Let them get comfortable. I like to bait them up with corn, and then use the soured corn on the night before I hunt. Just use half, and the other half the night of the hunt. Been several years since I've been able to bait and hunt/trap. I miss those days. We sure did have fun shooting pigs in the dark! Dead of winter always seems the best time to do it. January, February. When food is scarce, acorns are few, spoiled, or otherwise just old. No greenery to munch. They become real susceptible to corn at that time.


----------



## Trapper Glatzer (Dec 8, 2016)

Kyle, a couple copper pots and some heat and you may have some good moonshine there.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Dec 11, 2016)

I used to dig a hole with a posthole digger to at least 4 feet deep then bring a six pack of beer and a 40 pound bag of corn. Pore the corn in the hole and pore "ONE" can of beer on the corn. Since you get hot and sweaty drink the other cans of beer. The hogs will keep digging to get at the corn all summer and never get to the bottom.

gt40


----------



## CC Rider (Dec 12, 2016)

It's funny that you ask. I put 50 lbs of corn and peanut butter in front of your stand last week.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 12, 2016)

If you are not really close to water, DIESEL is what you want.

They don't eat it so you can't taste it.

Before everyone goes to hollerin', It don't take much
and a small ag spill dumps a LOT more.

Gallon or two will do the trick and last a LONG time.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 12, 2016)

Trapper Glatzer said:


> Kyle, a couple copper pots and some heat and you may have some good moonshine there.



That is EXACTLY what I was thinking when I typed it haha! Basically just shine mash. Gets the lips a smackin'!


----------



## red neck richie (Dec 17, 2016)

CC Rider said:


> It's funny that you ask. I put 50 lbs of corn and peanut butter in front of your stand last week.



 I appreciate that buddy. Did you get any coming to it?


----------



## obligated (Dec 25, 2016)

The corn mash in a 5 gallon bucket with 3/8 holes drilled in the sides.Pigs have to push it around to get the pieces out.They get focused on the bucket and make a lot of noise trying to get a nibble of the mash so you can get in close enough for a shot.The stuff smells really strong.Downside is bears like it too.


----------



## SakoL61R (Jan 4, 2017)

frankwright said:


> Parts of all from above!
> 
> I dig two holes about 10 yards apart with post hole diggers. At least two feet deep, deeper if the ground is not rock hard.
> I fill hole almost full of corn, add 4lb bag of sugar, a 19 oz pack of Koolaid, Grape or Strawberry, two packs of yeast and 12 ozs of cheap beer. Fill the hole up with water and Stir it with a stick.
> ...



X2 on this method and multiple holes in one location to keep them happy.  A buddy taught me how to back in the late 80's.  They'll work for every kernel.


----------



## BowArrow (Jan 13, 2017)

Save the old motor oil when you change oil in car or lawn motor. Stake an old towel to the ground or attach around tree. Pour small amount of oil on towel. It will act as scent and hogs know it will keep bugs off and rub against it.


----------



## furtaker (Jan 13, 2017)

BowArrow said:


> Save the old motor oil when you change oil in car or lawn motor. Stake an old towel to the ground or attach around tree. Pour small amount of oil on towel. It will act as scent and hogs know it will keep bugs off and rub against it.



Diesel works well too.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 13, 2017)

corn plus this.  the koolaides will work temporarily.  I believe in '' putting the stank on it''

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/h...ld attractant&utm_content=Hog Wild Attractant


----------

